# How large do purple guinea fowl get?



## Timern (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm considering order some purple guinea fowl to be "watchdogs" for my barnyard. They have other colors, like pearl and lavender. I'd like to know how big the purple ones get before I spend the money on the chicks and all the supplies. They have some other interesting varieties called white African, and pearl gray. The ones I want to get are called royal purple or just purple guinea fowl. They also have french and pearl guinea fowl for sale. I really don't know if they are different breeds or what. I think they might just be different varieties, but I'm not sure. Anyway, I want the royal purple ones. I can order them now and I will get them in may. Unfortunately, they only come in straight run and I can't chose which sexes I would like. They are $6 each and I'm going to get three of them. I'm hoping somebody can tell me how big they will get. I believe they are a domesticated variety of the wild helmeted guinea fowl. I found online that it says the wild ones are 3 to 4 pounds, but I don't know if this is the same with the domesticated purple ones. I'm purchasing a chick starter kit, too. I thought I would also purchase some Pro Gel. I'm also getting a pack of Vi-Ta Vitamin Supplement. Excuse my ignorance, as I've never had guinea fowl before.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

They are all just different colour varities of the same domestic guinea fowl, so will all be the same size. I would probably try and get at least 4, especially if you're buying chicks, just in case one dies so you're not left with just 2. They do make great watch birds, my neighbours are always squawking at the foxes and also my cats set them off, often at 4 am so not always that great as they are very noisy!. Just feed them the same as you would chickens and they'll be fine.


----------

